
Two-Wheeled, Self-Balancing Gyro-X Vehicle from 1967 in Action - wojtczyk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTCVn4EByfI
======
billconan
I want something as cheap as a motorcycle, but as safe as a car for commute.

this seems to be perfect

~~~
peatmoss
It reminds me of this thing that I saw make the rounds a few years ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lit_Motors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lit_Motors)

------
vokep
really cool stuff, looks a bit unwieldy to drive though.

------
jdalgetty
amazing

